
Ask HN: How do you approach learning a new topic? - hsikka
I had an idea for a how to guide website, similar to wikihow or show, but with user driven curation. Sort of like product hunt for learning resources and how to guides.
======
lois
Google's Primer app is I think a good example of interactive learning. The
approach isn't much different to other virtual courses, but the way the
information is organized into bookmarkable cards is nice.

It could form the basis of the entire site, a Tinder style swipe-until-you-
find-the-course-you-want initial discovery flow followed by a course flow
structured into cards.

You could even go further and structure each course like an adventure game.
Make choices and if you answer incorrectly you discover at the end by getting
a poor conclusion.

Making learning into a game would introduce positive reinforcement as well, it
could make learning addictive (in the best sense of the word).

Socialise the platform by allowing users to bookmark courses and have their
selections browseable by other members, Tinder style again, swiping through a
user's favourites.

------
Imetwill
Never stop learning is key, however, variety is the spice of life. Naturally,
most people don't have the 10k hours anything needs to become world class. For
subjects, you do want to go deep, look up DISSS and CaFE made popular by Tim
Ferriss in the 4hour cookbook.

------
raarts
Dive in head first. Don't understand the subject at all. Get frustrated.
Google and jump to answers found. Frustrated because the answer found was too
old. Feel like I'm not getting anywhere. Finally make some progress. Discover
familiar patterns. More progress. End up being pretty good at it.

Still feel it all took to long because everything changed and now you need to
learn something new.

------
lookingfj
Specific to development- I am a big fan of pluralsight. I have done hours and
hours in courses on various topics and I think it's the best way to get going
on something new for me.

~~~
hsikka
That's awesome! My friend's father recently becme CFO of pluralsight actually

------
rice_otaku
Coursera, Udacity, etc. Additionally, books, and stack overflow for examples
if lacking.

